# Algae eater for smaller tank?



## cartowheel (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm going to be getting myself a betta soon - a single one to start with - and I'll have them in a heated 2.5 gallon tank. I have a feeling I might have some problems with algae, being in a room with a lot of sunlight, even when not being in it directly. 

If I only have one betta, in a tank that size (or a 5g, depending on how much room I have), what are the recommended algae eaters? I'm still new to betta care, so I have no idea what they are compatible with. I'm only allowed fish in my dorm, but shrimp or snails will be okay, but no frogs, unfortunately.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

A nerite snail would really be your only option for algae in a tank that small, unfortunately.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Amano shrimp and if you have live plants, flourish excel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

A nerite snail or a few shrimp, as mentioned above.

Note: Your betta may eat the shrimp, so if you get them, you need plenty of cover. However, a betta can't really get to a nerite snail, and one nerite in a 2.5g will be plenty to eat your algae.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not amanos they get HUGE for a shrimp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

A nerite would be your best bet. They eat large amounts of algae. They come in lots of different colors as well, so they're pretty nice snails.  If the tank is cycled and you keep up with water changes, a mystery snail might also work. Shrimp are another option, but they need a mature tank, and some bettas will eat them. I suggest that you start with a ghost shrimp to test the betta's reaction, unless you want to be out quite a bit of money on fancy shrimp.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Also if the algae is on plants the Nerite can't get it. They are wicked heavy. Mystery snails get to big IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

If you can find them, you could also try a few Malaysian Trumpet Snails in that tank. They stay pretty small and will eat algae off your plants, and they're super cute. Just make sure you never overfeed your tanks or they'll reproduce worse than bunnies. If you do get too many on your hands, you can set a simple snail trap (a jar with a piece of vegetable in it) and get rid of the snails that climb in overnight.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Mystery snails aren't the best algae eaters but nerites are actually the ones that need steady levels. They are a little harder to keep but nothing unmanageable for a well-informed beginner.


----------

